# New Bee in town!



## SaladCreamQueen (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi everyone! 

I have just stumbled across this site via diabetes UK and am really pleased to have finally found a forum for all things diabetes realated!! You all seem very friendly too which is great!

I was diagnosed with type 1 back in 1997...all those years ago when i was just 13 (great timing or what?! like i really needed that to happen along with all the other changes my body was struggling through!!) Anyway, I just get on with things, I dont see the point in letting things get you down - we only have one life so you have to make the most of it! Besides there are far worse illness's and I am able to do most things I want to do!

I noticed a few people have mentioned DAFNE on here. Im embarking on a week course in October and am really looking forward to it! They are meant to be really helpfull, i'll have to update you on how it goes!

Thanks guys!


----------



## Steff (Aug 13, 2009)

hi there saladcreamqueen love the name , well welcome to the extended family I hope that you enjoy the course and let us all know how you get on x


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum , if you want to know something just ask , someone will be able to help.


----------



## aymes (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi and welcome!

Good to hear you're going on dafne, access to it can be so patchy dependant on where you live. I did it about 2 1/2 years ago and thought it was great!


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi Saladcreamqueen...

Welcome to the forum..the large extended family...

Please keep us all posted how the course goes

Heidi
xx


----------



## Northerner (Aug 13, 2009)

Brilliant! Welcome to the forum I'm sure you'll find DAFNE a great help - anything you need to know in the run up, just shout!


----------



## Freddie99 (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello and welcome!

I would definitely reccomend something that teaches you carb counting. I'm on a carb counting course and it's making such a difference already. My last HbA1C done in June was 9%. For all of this month and half of last month I've been carb counting and I think that's responsible for the drop in it, it's now 8.4%. I was diagnosed a year before you were. I was five or six though.

Tom H


----------



## Sugarbum (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi and welcome!

Good luck for the DAFNE course, I loved it!

xx


----------



## bev (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum - you will have loads of advice for me as my son is 11 just diagnosed and will be hitting the dreaded teenage years soon!Bev


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow you sound upbeat and positive, long may it continue, and good luck with DAFNE, let us know how it goes. Oh yeah and welcome aboard.


----------



## SaladCreamQueen (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the positive feedback everyone!! Ive been moving house this last week..and having trouble with setting up the internet at the new place, which explains my delayed response!! All sorted soon hopefully!

Bev i'll happily help with anything you need to know, just ask!


----------



## Steff (Aug 19, 2009)

hya saladqueen have you moved far from your old place  x


----------



## Mand (Aug 19, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi & welcome!

I found DAFNE brilliant - at last I had a set of "tools" to use in my diabetes control (I'm a bit of a geek, I like to understand how things work & how to control them in some detail!!).  It was like a new lease of life!  Hope you really enjoy the course!  

All the best,

Twitchy


----------

